
Steal This Book? There’s a Price - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/15/opinion/book-piracy.html
======
arc2
For me that approach is just dumb. It's like "War on drugs" \- you are
fighting something you cannot defeat instead of trying to make a real change.

If I pirated a book, liked it and saw a message there "If you liked it,
consider supporting the author in this and that way", I would probably just do
that.

If you ever illegally downloaded a game you know that often there are messages
like this from pirating groups and I believe that's the right thing to do - if
you liked it, support it.

